
Abelian sandpile model - fanf2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abelian_sandpile_model
======
sitkack
Great article on sandpiles, [http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/the-amazing-
autotuning-sa...](http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/the-amazing-autotuning-
sandpile)

------
tw1010
Things like this make me wish I'd gone into math or physics instead.

------
MarcusBrutus
I wrote a Javascript visualization of this (using React) some time ago:

[http://mperdikeas.github.io/stack-piling-and-
tumbling/index....](http://mperdikeas.github.io/stack-piling-and-
tumbling/index.html)

(click "start dropping grain" to start)

Github repo: [https://github.com/mperdikeas/js-react-stack-piling-and-
tumb...](https://github.com/mperdikeas/js-react-stack-piling-and-tumbling)

------
qnzy
Also on numberphile:
[https://youtu.be/1MtEUErz7Gg](https://youtu.be/1MtEUErz7Gg)

------
winceschwab
...as mentioned over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17886529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17886529)

